# Poa Trivialis, Creeping bentgrass or something else ?



## Khufu

Hi everyone,

New to the forum here. My lawn was sodded with Kentucky Bluegrass a month ago and I need some help identifying weed clumps growing in my backyard. The weeds have stolons, I can run my fingers under the stolons and pull everything out. They have ridged leaf blades and smooth back. The weeds grow much faster than my KBG and as you can see from the pictures are a much lighter green.

Input from other members would really be appreciated

Tenacity is illegal here as many other weed killers. I started cutting and resodding but I now realize that I'll have to cut and resod bigger patches because of the stolons.


----------

